# The boat...



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I want it


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

you had one and sold it. nuff said!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please keep topics on track.

Thanks


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I had the priveledge of using this boat for a weekend and loved it! It is ridiculously light. The new style pole clips are awesome, so awesome I got them on my new LT 25.
Here is a pic we took in Sebastian of her....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Garry! Wait till you see what we have in store!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Putting it out to the Universe......That NMZ will be mine.....


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

It will be mine,,,,oh yes,,,it will be mine


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck tate! I hope you win too! 

Cheers


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty toy, but why are they always white? Oh yeah, it's the gel-coat that produces the fewest problems at the shop in application and clean-up of equipment. Also the easiest color to match when repairing.
But during a day on the water the glare off the interior of the hull damages the eyes and feels like you're in a reflector oven. Ever wonder why tennis courts are painted green? It's the color that reflects the least energy. Green is a low energy color, probably the reason plants are green, not enough energy to use to make food, so they don't absorb it. I had a squaretail canoe built by Americraft in Daytona, Exterior is white,but for a little extra had the interior done in a chalk green and it's easier on the eyes during a morning paddling around


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

CAMO COLOR $65.00 
SPECIAL COLOR $155.00

microskiff.com is very thankful to all our great sponsors who have offered up their time and products to be part of Project NMZ for our community. Project NMZ will go through an amazing transformation so be sure to stop by often and check out the progress.

Captain Jan


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This is my NMZ........always have options to pick the colors and camo sea-dek. The motor is Shinerkiller's but I'm trying to buy it from him as for right now I have a 08' 9.9 mercury 4-stroke.....it will be nice to updrade to 15hp for 2 people in NMZ....my trimtabs already installed...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there a boat in that last post, can't find it, must be camouflaged.
Still, very nice job on the setup.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, I got some cool deas to trick that baby out!!!!!!!!
Bubbler, wiring, LED's, storage..........


----------

